# הַאִם



## Le Bélier

שלום לכולם!

​ Can somebody explain how this word is used? My references say that it is an interrogative particle, but I cannot find any examples of how it is used. I think that it might be used like the Gallicism _est-ce que_, which changes a statement into a question when placed at the beginning of the statement. For example, albeit simplistic given my limited vocabulary: 


 השעור מאד קל.
 האם השעור מאד קל?
​


----------



## elroy

Your understanding is correct.  It works just like the French _est-ce que_, the Arabic هل, and the Polish _czy_, i.e. it is added to a simple declarative sentence to make it a yes-no question.


----------



## Flaminius

Grammatically it is on a par with the French _est-ce que _and the Arabic هل, but I think the Hebrew expression is less used at least in conversation due to the formal air it renders.


----------



## elroy

You are right.

But if we're going to talk about usage, هل is not used _at all_ in spoken Arabic.


----------



## maxl

elroy said:


> You are right.
> 
> But if we're going to talk about usage, ?? is not used _at all_ in spoken Arabic.



I wonder what it is replaced by, or is it a query for the Arabic forum?


----------



## elroy

maxl said:


> I wonder what it is replaced by, or is it a query for the Arabic forum?


 Yes, but it has a quick answer. It's replaced by nothing.


----------



## maxl

elroy said:


> Yes, but is has a quick answer.  It's replaced by nothing.



Thanks. By nothing, just like in Hebrew. Coincidence?


----------



## elroy

maxl said:


> Thanks. By nothing, just like in Hebrew. Coincidence?


האם אני צריך לענות על השאלה הזאת?  ​


----------



## Le Bélier

Thank you, elroy and Flaminius, for your helpful responses.  I had seen this originally in a Web-based text that contained no examples.  Shortly after posting, I saw it again in a newspaper article.  That would seem to coincide with Flaminius' comment about the higher-register.


----------



## tkekte

That's not true, האם is used in everyday speech, it's just not very common.
You will commonly find it in written text (along with other similar "rare" words like מדוע, היכן, אך and such).


----------

